# PII, personally identifiable information = προσωπικά δεδομένα, δεδομένα προσωπικού χαρακτήρα



## nickel (Sep 21, 2009)

Άθλια αμερικανιά. Σύμφωνα με την Wikipedia:

*Personally Identifiable Information* (PII), as used in information security, refers to information that can be used to uniquely identify, contact, or locate a single person or can be used with other sources to uniquely identify a single individual. The abbreviation PII is widely accepted, but *the phrase it abbreviates has four common variants based on personal, personally, identifiable, and identifying. Not all are equivalent.* The effective definitions vary depending on the jurisdiction, and the purposes for which the term is being used. The US government used _personally identifiable_ in 2007 in a memorandum from the Executive Office of the President, Office of Management and Budget (OMB), and that usage now appears in US standards such as the NIST Guide to Protecting the Confidentiality of Personally Identifiable Information. The OMB memorandum defines PII as follows:

Information which can be used to distinguish or trace an individual's identity, such as their name, social security number, biometric records, etc. alone, or when combined with other personal or identifying information which is linked or linkable to a specific individual, such as date and place of birth, mother’s maiden name, etc.​
A term similar to PII, *"personal data"* is defined in EU directive 95/46/EC, for the purposes of the directive:

Article 2a: 'personal data' shall mean any information relating to an identified or identifiable natural person ('data subject'); an identifiable person is one who can be identified, directly or indirectly, in particular by reference to an identification number or to one or more factors specific to his physical, physiological, mental, economic, cultural or social identity​[...]
Although the concept of PII is ancient...​

«The concept of PII is ancient» αλλά δεν κάθονται στα αβγά τους και πρέπει να φτιάχνουν τέρατα για να μας μπερδεύουν. Το παλιό καλό «προσωπικά δεδομένα» ή το ακόμα παλιότερο «στοιχεία ταυτότητας» φτάνουν και περισσεύουν — το πρώτο είναι καλύτερο λόγω... κλίματος (προστασία των προσωπικών δεδομένων και άλλα λιγότερο ή περισσότερο υπερβολικά).

Κάποιοι το μεταφράζουν «προσωπικά δεδομένα τύπου PII», το οποίο ίσως χρειάζεται όταν αναφερόμαστε στα συγκεκριμένα στοιχεία όπως τα ζητούν τα αμερικανικά πρότυπα.

Απόψεις;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 21, 2009)

Δεν θα σχολιάσεις και τα «δεδομένα προσωπικού χαρακτήρα»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2009)

Όπως το καταλαβαίνω, αφού το ζητούμενο είναι να ονομαστεί ή να περιγραφεί το υποσύνολο των προσωπικών δεδομένων που ταυτοποιούν κάποιον μονοσήμαντα και πέρα από κάθε αμφιβολία (κάποιοι αριθμοί ή σωματομετρικοί δείκτες), το ΡΙΙ επικεντρώνεται στα «χαρακτηριστικά», τα «μοναδικά», τα «ταυτοποιητικά» ή τα «(αμφίμονοσήμαντα» προσωπικά δεδομένα (ή στοιχεία ταυτότητας) και ίσως θα μπορούσαμε να το αποδώσουμε με έναν τέτοιο πρόσθετο χαρακτηρισμό.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 21, 2009)

Η παρατήρηση του Δρα είναι bullseye.  "Προσωπικά" ή "προσωπικού χαρακτήρα" δεδομένα είναι κάτι άλλο από το ΡΙΙ, έτσι όπως κι εγώ το αντιλαμβάνομαι.


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Δεν θα σχολιάσεις και τα «δεδομένα προσωπικού χαρακτήρα»;


Όχι, αλλά μπορώ να το βάλω στον τίτλο σαν τη νομική διατύπωση — αν συμφωνήσουμε ότι τα αμερικάνικα PII δεν διαφέρουν τελικά από τα ευρωπαϊκά _personal data_.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 21, 2009)

Πληροφοριακά, ο νόμος 2472/97 περί Προστασίας του ατόμου από την επεξεργασία *δεδομένων προσωπικού χαρακτήρα* όπου τα τελευταία νοούνται ως «κάθε πληροφορία που αναφέρεται στο υποκείμενο των δεδομένων».


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2009)

Αυτό που ήθελα να πω στο πρώτο μήνυμα και εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω είναι ότι ο όρος _PII_ δεν χρησιμοποιείται σε _αντιδιαστολή_ με κάποιον άλλο όρο που σημαίνει «προσωπικά δεδομένα» για τους Αμερικανούς, αλλά _είναι_ ο όρος των Αμερικανών για τα προσωπικά δεδομένα. Αυτό καταλαβαίνω από την εγγραφή στην Wikipedia και από το γεγονός ότι η αντίστοιχη γαλλική σελίδα έχει τίτλο _Données personnelles_.

Ρωτάω λοιπόν: όταν σου τυχαίνει ο συγκεκριμένος όρος σ’ ένα κείμενο, π.χ. για το Privacy Policy μιας εταιρείας, πρέπει να στραμπουλήξεις την ελληνική γλώσσα ή αρκεί το ελληνικό _προσωπικά δεδομένα_ ή _δεδομένα προσωπικού χαρακτήρα_;

Μιλάω για στραμπούληγμα επειδή η Microsoft (που δεν την ενδιαφέρει τι κάνει η Wikipedia) προτείνει στα γαλλικά το «informations d’identification personnelle», το οποίο κάποιοι μεταφράζουν «πληροφορίες προσωπικής αναγνώρισης» στο διαδίκτυο. Για τα ελληνικά η Microsoft προτείνει «προσωπικές πληροφορίες αναγνώρισης ταυτότητας» καθώς και το μνημειώδες «προσωπικά αναγνωρίσιμες πληροφορίες» (έχουν κι αυτοί μηχανικό μεταφραστήρι, φαίνεται)! Αντί να με στραμπουλήξει αυτό, προτιμώ να το στραγγαλίσω εγώ.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 22, 2009)

Συνήθως αυτά τα policies έχουν ορισμό για τους όρους που χρησιμοποιούν. Η Νόκια, π.χ., στην Πολιτική Απορρήτου της, γράφει 

Throughout this Policy the term “personal data” means information relating to an identified or identifiable individual (i.e. a natural person). 

Προσωπικά, θα έγραφα «προσωπικά δεδομένα» ή «δεδομένα προσωπικού χαρακτήρα», εφόσον ακολουθεί ορισμός, για τους εξής λόγους:

α) ουσιαστικά είναι το ίδιο πράγμα
β) αν το αποδώσουμε με στραμπούληγμα θα έχουμε πρόβλημα στο κείμενο αργότερα (σκεφτείτε γενικές)
γ) αν το αποδώσουμε με στραμπούληγμα δε θα λέει και τίποτα στον αναγνώστη που σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις μπορεί να είναι και 13 ετών και
δ) εφόσον ορίζεται από το κείμενο που ακολουθεί, και «δεδομένα» σκέτο να γράψουμε, θα νοείται έτσι όπως ορίζεται άρα παρανόηση γιοκ.

Προσθήκη: η Οδηγία 95/46/ΕΚ για «δεδομένα προσωπικού χαρακτήρα» μιλάει επίσης.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 22, 2009)

Το θρήσκευμα ενός ατόμου είναι _δεδομένο προσωπικού χαρακτήρα_: Αφορά μόνο το άτομο (ο ISP του π.χ. δεν θα έπρεπε να ενδιαφέρεται γι' αυτό ούτε καν να το γνωρίζει), αλλά δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για τον εντοπισμό ή την ταυτοποίηση του συγκεκριμένου ατόμου.
Η MAC address της κάρτας δικτύου με την οποία συνδέεται κάποιος στο Διαδίκτυο είναι _δεδομένο αναγνώρισης ταυτότητας_: Σχετίζεται με ένα συγκεκριμένο άτομο και μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για τον εντοπισμό ή την ταυτοποίηση του ατόμου αυτού.


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 22, 2009)

Προσωπική άποψη: + 1 σε όσους υποστηρίζουν την απόδοση '"προσωπικά δεδομένα" ή "δεδομένα προσωπικού χαρακτήρα". Κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι ο όρος "Personally Identifiable Information" είναι μάλλον "αμερικανιά" .

Πάμε τώρα να μπλέξουμε: στο EUR-LEX ο επίμαχος όρος απαντά τρεις φορές, μόνον όμως τα δύο έγγραφα έχουν μεταφρασθεί στα ελληνικά. (βλ. http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Result.do?...xte&chlang=en&RechType=RECH_mot&Submit=Search

Με όλο το θάρρος και άνευ παρεξηγήσεως, πιστεύω ότι η φύση των εγγράφων είναι τέτοια που η ελληνική απόδοση των όρων δεν είναι ντε και καλά δεσμευτική (το γιατί είναι μεγάλη ιστορία).

Λοιπόν, όλα καλά κι όλα ωραία στην απόφαση της Επιτροπής της 26ης Ιουλίου 2007, ή μάλλον στην ελληνική μετάφρασή της: ο όρος αποδίδεται ως "δεδομένα προσωπικού χαρακτήρα" (στα γαλλικά όμως παίζει και το "information personnellement identifiable").

Στην απόφαση, όμως, 2007/551 του Συμβουλίου, τα PPI αποδίδονται ως "προσωπικά αναγνωρίσιμες πληροφορίες". Στα γαλλικά έχουμε το "données personnellement identifiables" (μια από τα ίδια).

Μου φαίνεται ότι δεν έχει παγιωθεί απόδοση: τα πράγματα είναι ευμετάβλητα και, όσο γυρίζει η ρουλέτα, το ενδεχόμενο κατασκευής νέου όρου μάλλον είναι το πιο πιθανό.

Α προπό, αν θέλουμε νέο όρο, μήπως θα ήταν ακριβέστερο να μιλήσουμε για κάτι σαν "στοιχεία που καθιστούν δυνατή/ό την ταυτοποίηση/ τον προσδιορισμό/ την αναγνώριση προσώπου"; (όπως καταλάβατε δεν τα πολυκαταφέρνω με την identification και την απόδοσή της)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 22, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Το θρήσκευμα ενός ατόμου είναι _δεδομένο προσωπικού χαρακτήρα_: Αφορά μόνο το άτομο (ο ISP του π.χ. δεν θα έπρεπε να ενδιαφέρεται γι' αυτό ούτε καν να το γνωρίζει), αλλά δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για τον εντοπισμό ή την ταυτοποίηση του συγκεκριμένου ατόμου.
> Η MAC address της κάρτας δικτύου με την οποία συνδέεται κάποιος στο Διαδίκτυο είναι _δεδομένο αναγνώρισης ταυτότητας_: Σχετίζεται με ένα συγκεκριμένο άτομο και μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για τον εντοπισμό ή την ταυτοποίηση του ατόμου αυτού.



Σύμφωνα με το νόμο 2472 που παρέθεσα πιο πάνω, το θρήσκευμα ενός ατόμου είναι *ευαίσθητο δεδομένο* το οποίο ορίζεται διαφορετικά.

_*“Ευαίσθητα δεδομένα”*, τα δεδομένα που αφορούν στη φυλετική ή εθνική προέλευση, στα πολιτικά φρονήματα, στις θρησκευτικές ή φιλοσοφικές πεποιθήσεις, στη συμμετοχή σε συνδικαλιστική οργάνωση, στην υγεία, στην κοινωνική πρόνοια και στην ερωτική ζωή, στα σχετικά με ποινικές διώξεις ή καταδίκες, καθώς και στη συμμετοχή σε συναφείς με τα ανωτέρω ενώσεις προσώπων. Ειδικά για τα σχετικά με ποινικές διώξεις ή καταδίκες δύναται να επιτραπεί η δημοσιοποίηση μόνον από την εισαγγελική αρχή για τα αδικήματα που αναφέρονται στο εδάφιο β' της παραγράφου 2 του άρθρου 3 με διάταξη του αρμόδιου Εισαγγελέα Πρωτοδικών ή του Εισαγγελέα Εφετών, εάν η υπόθεση εκκρεμεί στο Εφετείο. Η δημοσιοποίηση αυτή αποσκοπεί στην προστασία του κοινωνικού συνόλου, των ανηλίκων, των ευάλωτων ή ανίσχυρων πληθυσμιακών ομάδων και προς ευχερέστερη πραγμάτωση της αξίωσης της Πολιτείας για τον κολασμό των παραπάνω αδικημάτων. 
_

Επίσης, τώρα που το θυμήθηκα, σε μετάφραση μεγάλης εταιρείας που έκανα, η διεύθυνση IP και άλλα δεδομένα σχετικά με την τοποθεσία του χρήστη μιας υπηρεσίας αναφέρονταν ως «προσωπικά δεδομένα».


----------



## Zazula (Sep 22, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Σύμφωνα με το νόμο 2472 που παρέθεσα πιο πάνω, το θρήσκευμα ενός ατόμου είναι *ευαίσθητο δεδομένο* το οποίο ορίζεται διαφορετικά.


Δίκιο έχεις, αλλά νόμιζα ότι τα ευαίσθητα δεδομένα είναι υποσύνολο των δεδομένων προσωπικού χαρακτήρα, όχι;


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2009)

Ζαζ, εσύ καλά τα λες, αλλά μήπως ζεις σε κάποιον ιδανικό κόσμο, κάποιον κόσμο ιδανικών διακρίσεων των εννοιών; Διότι άλλα εγώ διαβάζω / άλλα καλούνται οι μεταφραστές να μεταφράσουν:
There are certain services we offer, however, which require the submission of personally identifiable information, such as your name, physical address, and email address...



Στην απόφαση, όμως, 2007/551 του Συμβουλίου, τα PPI αποδίδονται ως "προσωπικά αναγνωρίσιμες πληροφορίες".

τα πράγματα είναι ευμετάβλητα και, όσο γυρίζει η ρουλέτα, το ενδεχόμενο κατασκευής νέου όρου μάλλον είναι το πιο πιθανό​
Με τρομάζεις, Ρογήρε. Να ελπίσω τουλάχιστον να μην είναι το τερατάκι.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 22, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Δίκιο έχεις, αλλά νόμιζα ότι τα ευαίσθητα δεδομένα είναι υποσύνολο των δεδομένων προσωπικού χαρακτήρα, όχι;



Νομίζω ναι. Ο ορισμός των δεδομένων προσωπικού χαρακτήρα δεν είναι και πολύ σαφής, όπως είπα και πιο πάνω. 
Ωστόσο, όπως φαίνεται σε αυτό το άρθρο του νόμου, η συλλογή ευαίσθητων δεδομένων γενικά απαγορεύεται και επιτρέπεται μόνο όταν συντρέχουν ιδιαίτερες προϋποθέσεις, π.χ. λόγοι εθνικής ασφάλειας. 

Η άποψή μου είναι κατά της δημιουργίας νέου όρου-μακρινάρι γιατί από την εμπειρία μου σε μετάφραση τέτοιων κειμένων είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα είναι εξαιρετικά δύσχρηστος. Επίσης, πιστεύω ότι δεν προσθέτει και τίποτα το καινούριο από άποψη ορισμού, ή όχι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2009)

Για να προσπαθήσω να συνδυάσω την προηγούμενη παρατήρησή μου με τους ορισμούς «ορολογίας» στο άρθρο 2 του Ν2472/97, έχω την εντύπωση ότι ΡΙΙ είναι τα _συγκεκριμένα_ «στοιχεία ταυτότητας» (ή «ταυτοποίησης») --και συνώνυμα, οι «πληροφορίες αναγνώρισης»-- των «υποκειμένων των δεδομένων» _(ορολογία κι αυτή!)_ όπως περιγράφονται στο σχετικό ορισμό (υπογράμμιση δική μου):

2. γ) “Υποκείμενο των δεδομένων”, το φυσικό πρόσωπο στο οποίο αναφέρονται τα δεδομένα, και του οποίου η ταυτότητα είναι γνωστή ή μπορεί να εξακριβωθεί, δηλαδή μπορεί να προσδιορισθεί αμέσως ή εμμέσως, ιδίως βάσει αριθμού ταυτότητας ή βάσει ενός η περισσότερων _*συγκεκριμένων στοιχείων *_που χαρακτηρίζουν την υπόστασή του από άποψη φυσική, βιολογική, ψυχική, οικονομική, πολιτιστική, πολιτική ή κοινωνική.​


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 22, 2009)

nickel said:


> τα πράγματα είναι ευμετάβλητα και, όσο γυρίζει η ρουλέτα, το ενδεχόμενο κατασκευής νέου όρου μάλλον είναι το πιο πιθανό
> 
> Με τρομάζεις, Ρογήρε. Να ελπίσω τουλάχιστον να μην είναι το τερατάκι.



Φοβάμαι ότι, όπως και τόσα πράγματα στη ζωή, και στην περίπτωσή μας το αποτέλεσμα θα το καθορίσουν τυχαίοι παράγοντες. Αν, λ.χ., υπάρξει σύντομα κάποιο κοινοτικό νομοθέτημα ή εκδοθεί απόφαση του ΔΕΚ ή του ΠΕΚ που θα περιέχει τον επίμαχο όρο, τότε υπάρχουν μεγάλες πιθανότητες το ζήτημα της μετάφρασης να εξετασθεί διεξοδικά και προσεκτικά και το αποτέλεσμα να είναι ακριβέστερο και πιο εύστοχο από τις "προσωπικά αναγνωρίσιμες πληροφορίες" (φαντάζομαι ότι αυτό είναι το κατά Νίκελ τερατάκι, το οποίο πάντως δεν είναι ελληνική αποκλειστικότητα, μια και στην ίδια παγίδα της κατά λέξη μετάφρασης του αμερικανικού κατασκευάσματος έπεσαν και οι Γάλλοι). 

Ίσως, όμως, να μην έχουμε αυτή την τύχη. Οι "προσωπικά αναγνωρίσιμες πληροφορίες" εμφανίστηκαν μια φορά σε κείμενο της ΕΕ, μπορεί να εμφανιστούν και πάλι. Αλλά και η άπαξ εμφάνιση μπορεί να αποδειχθεί επαρκής για την καθιέρωση της απόδοσης: όλο και κάποια επιτροπή ορολογίας ή κάποιο λεξικό μπορεί να την "αγαπήσουν" και να συμβάλουν στην καθιέρωσή της. Οπότε, θα μείνουμε μόνοι να κλαίμε τον μεταφραστικό πόνο μας...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 21, 2016)

Αν θέλουμε πάντως σώνει και ντε να κάνουμε τη διάκριση από τα προσωπικά δεδομένα, πχ αν έχουμε κανένα κείμενο τερατάκι που δεν μπορεί να αποφασίσει σε ποια έννομη τάξη θέλει να ανήκει και τα βάζει όλα μέσα, μπορούμε να πούμε (προσωπικές) πληροφορίες ταυτοποίησης. Δίνει αρκετά αποτελέσματα και είναι και κομψούλι.


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2016)

Ή και *προσωπικά στοιχεία ταυτοποίησης*.

Μάλιστα. Και τι, πρέπει να τα βάλω και στον τίτλο τώρα;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 21, 2016)

Εγώ απλά το έβαλα να υπάρχει σε περίπτωση που το ψάξει ο αναθεωρητής


----------



## Palavra (Jun 21, 2016)

Νομίζω ότι το PII είναι απλώς το αμερικάνικο συνώνυμο των προσωπικών δεδομένων, όπως αντίστοιχα λένε antitrust law αντί για competition law. Όπως και στη δεύτερη περίπτωση θα λέγαμε απλώς «αντιμονοπωλιακή νομοθεσία», έτσι και στην πρώτη νομίζω ότι αρκεί το «προσωπικά δεδομένα» ή «δεδομένα προσωπικού χαρακτήρα». Δεν φαίνεται να προκύπτει ζήτημα σύγχυσης ως προς την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία κατά τη μεταφορά στα ελληνικά, εφόσον δεν γίνεται σαφής αναφορά στον αντίστοιχο νόμο. Εάν γίνεται, προσωπικά θα έβαζα απλώς τον όρο του ΚΠ στα αγγλικά σε παρένθεση ώστε να διευκρινιστεί αυτό.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 21, 2016)

Συμφωνώ. Όπως είπα και παραπάνω, το έδωσα ως μια ακόμα απόδοση σε περίπτωση που στο ίδιο κείμενο έχουμε και προσωπικά δεδομένα και PII και κάπως πρέπει να τα πούμε τα κακόμοιρα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 21, 2016)

Λιγκαλίζ, αυτή η μάστιγα :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 21, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Λιγκαλίζ, αυτή η μάστιγα :)


Συμφωνώ, συναποδέχομαι και συνομολογώ!


----------



## pontios (Jun 22, 2016)

Δηλαδή, η κατά λέξη μετάφραση "ταυτοποιήσημα/ταυτοποιητικά προσωπικά δεδομένα/στοιχεία" δεν βγάζει νόημα; :s


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2016)

pontios said:


> Δηλαδή, η κατά λέξη μετάφραση "ταυτοποιήσημα/ταυτοποιητικά προσωπικά δεδομένα/στοιχεία" δεν βγάζει νόημα; :s



Καλημέρα. Η _ταυτοποίηση_ (identification) είναι ο προσδιορισμός ή η αναγνώριση της ταυτότητας κάποιου και _ταυτοποιώ_ (identify) σημαίνει και προσδιορίζω και αναγνωρίζω την ταυτότητα κάποιου. Οι λέξεις δεν είναι καινούργιες, αλλά μπήκαν πρόσφατα στην καθημερινότητα και στα λεξικά μας (δεν υπάρχουν στο ΛΚΝ). Παλιότερα μιλούσαμε για εξακρίβωση ή πιστοποίηση της ταυτότητας. 

Τα προσωπικά στοιχεία ταυτοποίησης ή οι πληροφορίες ταυτοποίησης είναι τα _στοιχεία ταυτότητας_ που λέγαμε παλιά ή τα _προσωπικά δεδομένα_ που ίσως φτιάξαμε από το γαλλικό _données personnelles_. Η κατά λέξη απόδοση του PII θα ήταν «προσωπικώς ταυτοποιήσιμες πληροφορίες». Αυτό δεν έχει νόημα ούτε στα ελληνικά.


----------



## pontios (Jun 23, 2016)

Άριστη επισκόπηση και ανακεφαλαίωση, nickel. Thank you.
IMHO, "personally identifiable" is a clumsy combination ... I know it's a widely accepted term, but to me something like "identifying personal information" (or maybe identifiable personal information?) would have made more sense?
To the uninitiated ...
"Personally identifiable information" could mean that specific individuals could (personally) identify with (as in they sympathise/empathise with or relate to)the information?


----------



## pontios (Jun 23, 2016)

edit: maybe "personal identifying information" sounds better than "identifying personal information"?
However, all this is an aside, of course.
Obviously PII = personally identifiable information is the (established) term under discussion.


----------

